# Help finding smaller, lesser-known programs



## FromTheWaste (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in the process of refining my list of MFA programs to apply to, and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for smaller or lesser-known programs. For example, not USC, NYU, or AFI, etc. Preferably not in the LA or NYC area, with more of an academic approach to filmmaking. Some schools I'm looking at already are Ohio University, U of Iowa, and University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee. I'm interested in getting my MFA because I want to teach while making small independent work outside the studio system, with a budding interest in festival programming. It seems like it's difficult to find programs with this sort of focus, but I know they have to be out there. Heck, I'd even take a look at PhD programs that include filmmaking.


----------



## TTA (Feb 27, 2013)

Hollins University in Roanoke, VA is an option.  I'm the director of the program.  Ours is a low residency MFA/MA program that meets for six weeks each summer.  We offer an MFA in Screenwriting or an MA in film studies.  We offer production and theory courses, along with writing for the screen and tv.  Students generally take 3-5 summers to complete the program.  You can also do independent studies during the year.  Since we only have classes in the summer we are able to attract professors from the top film schools in the country.  I, myself, am a writer/producer with 20 years of experience in the business.  I have taught in the UCLA MFA screenwriting program for the last fifteen years.  Our faculty this summer (2013) will include professors from UCLA, Northwestern University and professional writers from film and tv.  I like to say that we offer a UCLA education at a third of the price.  We are still accepting applications for Summer 2013 and financial aid is available.  Check us out at 

http://www.hollins.edu/grad/film/screenwriting.htm

And if you should have any questions, don't hesitate to contact me at tim.albaugh@gmail.com.


----------

